# My new Betta apparently likes blue instead of green



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought he was blue/red when I bought him. But when I got him in a tank He was a beautiful green/red








24 hours later


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is it just me or did he change colors?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol he definitely changed colors


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that could almost be upsetting.
buying one fish and getting another..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> that could almost be upsetting.
> buying one fish and getting another..


 it almost was , tho I got to liking the green, but then he turned blue lol , but either way not disappointed. Apparently they do that alot thru life


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

That's the famous IPU chameleon Betta!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> That's the famous IPU chameleon Betta!


lol you know it! love him , as well as the other I got from you  and most likely the rest I get from you lol


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

he was just a lil stressed with the move


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice betta! looks like he's got a nice and full belly already!

I also have a color changing betta. Hes a halfmoon bought from IPU 1.5 years ago


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

kaisa said:


> very nice betta! looks like he's got a nice and full belly already!
> 
> I also have a color changing betta. Hes a halfmoon bought from IPU 1.5 years ago


thanks , yours are nice as well & Yes he is eating great lol The ones that change color are so cool . I was looking on the net yesterday about them and seen lots of cool ones



Crazy_NDN604 said:


> he was just a lil stressed with the move


I was thinkin thats what it was,I did some research & seems some do it alot thru their life for whatever reason


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> thanks , yours are nice as well & Yes he is eating great lol The ones that change color are so cool . I was looking on the net yesterday about them and seen lots of cool ones


im not sure if you caught it but the two pics I shared are of the same fish  I was showing just how much they can change lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

kaisa said:


> im not sure if you caught it but the two pics I shared are of the same fish  I was showing just how much they can change lol


it took me a minute but I did catch it, I presume the pic with the white on him is the newer one...it is an amazing morph for sure ... you should see some of the ones I seen yesterday, its really unbelievable how they change so much. The bottom pic you showed looks a lot like the one in my 33 gal, which when he was in the right light last nite , I could swear the outer edge of his fins were slightly red, which was a first I have ever noticed on him, could be in for a surprise soon there


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

lol thats weird.. I've been noticing red in this guys fins too recently when hes in certain areas of the light... very strange! they must be the same type of betta or something.

actually the pic with white is when I first got him and the other pic where hes all blue with a black head i just took a few days ago


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is strange & bet you liked him the other way better... I was reading alot of white ones change drastically over time was why I was thinkin it was the other way....either way still a beautiful Betta


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

hahah of course i liked him better before!!! I'm not a fan of blue bettas  but im stuck with him lol He's a cool fish though with a good personality so I don't mind. I also have another color changing betta I can post pics if you want


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm gonna get some pix of my other bettas up as well, prolly after I get a couple more tomorrow at IPU...gettin a female crowntail and try some mating ...also going to get a twintail...I so can' wait...Starting to look like a Betta retreat around here lol


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

they are way too addicting. they don't need much space so its so easy to just squeeze one in any where lol then before you know it you have way too many. We have 8 males here and probably bring home a couple more like you when I stop by IPU tomarrow.


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow.. amazing Betta transformations!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

those are some nice bettas ... i have a pure white betta who is slowly turning pink ... which is okay because i am ocd pink


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow very cool,
i really like betas but the wife won't let me put vases around the house with fish in them.
we tried it for a while till one of the vases got broken by the i don't know ghost.
those of you with kids know what i'm talking about.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I was thinkin thats what it was,I did some research & seems some do it alot thru their life for whatever reason


thats good to know! i never knew that


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats pretty cool how they change colours!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thats crazy how he changed colours just like that! nice pickup


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool looking, I'd love a colour change fish


----------

